

Patent Troll or Industry Creator? Nathan Myhrvold and His Skeptics - mrj54
http://www.xconomy.com/seattle/2010/02/18/nathan-myhrvold-shares-plan-to-create-invention-capital-industry-but-skeptics-abound/

======
bhiggins
1000+ shell companies to hide litigation...

